# iPod won't sync new songs.



## Sutchy (Jun 22, 2006)

I added some songs recently to my library, but when I sync the Ipod nano, Itunes says 'syncing ipod, do not disconnect'. The message then changes to the Apple logo without confirming that the sync operation was completed. When I run diagnostics, it says 'Ipod connection status - Failed.'
The diagnostics window says 'Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller. Device is working properly'. However, the diagnostics log shows these errors:
DeviceIoControl() failed
SCSI Inquiry FAILED
CreateFile on interface path failed

I have done all the steps shown at
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=93716
but no success.

I have been using the same computer (with XP) to sync the same Ipod for over a year without any problems.
Please help.
Thanks.


----------

